# Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute



## NixDawischa (13. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Anglerprofis,

mein Urlaub geht dieses Jahr wieder auf Fünen/Dänemark. Da ich meine MEFO-Combo schon von den Vorjahren komplett habe, würde ich mir heuer gerne eine Brandungskombo zulegen. Ich brauch sie nur für meinen jährlichen Urlaub in Dänemark.

Nun habe ich folgende Ruten gefunden:

Ulli-Dulli Brandungsrute über E..y, 3,90 Steckrute, Preis 35,90

oder

die Penn Overseas Surf 450, Länge 4,50m, WG +160 g Telerute für rund 70 Euro.

Welche dieser Ruten könnt Ihr empfehlen oder habt Ihr "die" Rute für maximal Euro 100,-- für mich. Welche Rolle würdet Ihr mir empfehlen. Derzeit bekomme ich in Linz die 
Cormoran BBS 7pif für Euro 59,95 oder die 
Penn Sargus für 49,95 oder die
Cormoran Seacor-S 6PiF für 49,95

Danke für Eure Hilfe. In Österreich haben wir leider wenig Erfahrung mit der Brandungsausrüstung.#q

Schöne Grüße aus Linz

Markus


----------



## Tipp (13. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*



NixDawischa schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerprofis,
> 
> mein Urlaub geht dieses Jahr wieder auf Fünen/Dänemark. Da ich meine MEFO-Combo schon von den Vorjahren komplett habe, würde ich mir heuer gerne eine Brandungskombo zulegen. Ich brauch sie nur für meinen jährlichen Urlaub in Dänemark.
> 
> ...



Frag mal den User "riecken" der verkauft grade 2 günstige Brandungsruten.
Ansonsten würde ich immer zu Steckruten raten, weil die Teleskopdinger meist keine besonders gute Aktion haben.
Für weite Würfe ist es relativ wichtig, dass sich die Rute ordentlich biegen kann.
Ich bin allerdings kein Profi. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich total daneben liege. Das sind nur meine eigenen Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

Moin Markus
Meiner Meinung nach habe Teleruten in der Brandung nix verloren, da ist einfach zuviel Sand im Spiel und das kommt bestimmt nicht gut #c

Gruß Chris


----------



## NixDawischa (13. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

Hallo,

danke für die raschen Antworten. Also Tele ist mal nix. Die streiche ich somit.

Im Forum habe ich folgende Ruten in meiner Preislage gefunden:

Ulli-Dulli, Delta-Fishing California Beach
Yad Whisper Beach
Westline Vision One
DAM Steelpower Red

Welche ist da zu empfehlen? Oder gibt es noch bessere oder "weniger schlechte" Ruten in dieser Preislage.

Ich freue mich über Eure Antworten.

Markus


----------



## Heilbutt (13. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Markus
> Meiner Meinung nach habe Teleruten in der Brandung nix verloren, da ist einfach zuviel Sand im Spiel und das kommt bestimmt nicht gut #c
> 
> Gruß Chris



Ich bin grundsätzlich der gleichen Meinung.

Aber mein Onkel hat zwei Telebrandungsruten, die mind. 30 Jahre alt sind und immer noch ihren Dienst tun!!!:m
Und wenn´s mal zu sehr knirscht wird unten aufgeschraubt und mal kurz durchgeduscht - fertig!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## degl (13. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*



NixDawischa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die raschen Antworten. Also Tele ist mal nix. Die streiche ich somit.
> 
> ...



Die YAD-Wisper-Beach............ein gutes Teil#6

gruß degl


----------



## riecken (13. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

Ja ich verkaufe welche wenn du fragen hast PN


----------



## NixDawischa (15. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

Danke für Eure Antworten. Gibt es vielleicht noch einen Tipp für eine günstige Brandungsrolle?

Cormoran Seacor-S 6pif
Penn Sargus 5000
Penn Captiva 2
Ryobi Ecusima 6000
Ryobi Proskyer
Cormoran BBS 7pif

???


----------



## hans albers (20. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

moin

ich denke, zum anfang machst du mit den ryobi
nichts falsch... 
die penn sargus ist auch robust ,
ausserdem eine alu eratzspule.

greetz

lars


----------



## zanderzahn (29. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

Die Shimano Tele Ruten sind Klasse, 

- "relativ" dünn - gute wurfeigenschaft
- leicht (immer gut!!!)
- auch in leichteren wurfgewichten zu haben
- kurze transportlänge

...gibt bestimmt viele bessere Ruten für richtige
Brandungsfreaks, aber mit denen kannst du gut
anfangen...

Tipp: Ruten nach dem Angeln vor dem Einschieben 
immer mit einem Stofftaschentuch abwischen.
Sie werden es Dir danken.

mfg

zanderzahn


----------



## Klaus S. (29. April 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> Tipp: Ruten nach dem Angeln vor dem Einschieben
> *immer mit einem Stofftaschentuch abwischen*.
> Sie werden es Dir danken.



Gibt es die Dinger noch?? Dachte die wären schon längst ausgestorben :m

Teleruten haben in der Brandung nichts zu suchen. Nur ein einziges Sandkorn kann der Rute das Leben kosten.


----------



## Christian1982 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

Naja aber Shimano hat noch so einige neue Ruten als Tele im Sortiment untergebracht. 
Ich glaub die werden auch nicht aussterben.....alleine schon wegen der Transportlänge.

Ich hatte zum anfang es auch mal mit einer 3,90er Tele probiert aber die Steckruten sind einfach besser gewesen zu der Zeit. 
Hatte aber bis dato noch keine hochwertige Tele Surf Rute vom namenhaften Herstellern ausprobiert.

Das mit dem Sand in der Rute ist so eigentlich immer das schlimmste was einer Tele passieren kann.
Zum Teil kann man den unteren Stopfen ja rausdrehen und die Rute damit auswaschen, aber wer macht dies schon gerne nach einem harten Angeltag im Sturm mit Salzwasser gerne |kopfkrat


----------



## Christian1982 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*



NixDawischa schrieb:


> Welche dieser Ruten könnt Ihr empfehlen oder habt Ihr "die" Rute für maximal Euro 100,-- für mich.




Ich persönlich kann Dir nur folgenden Rat mit auf den Weg geben:

1. Kaufe keine "dicken" 20€ Stöcker aus der hintersten Ecke.
Die halten keinen Krautteppich an der Angel aus und in den Wellen "wabbern" die zu viel mit der Spitze.

2. Sie sollten schon 3,90 - 4,20m lang sein und knapp 100-200, 250 WG haben. 
Ich hatte mir mal die Cormoran Seacor Surfcast für knapp 80€ gekauft (vercromte Version). Dies ist / war eine gute günstige Rute.


Gruß
Ch.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*



NixDawischa schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten. Gibt es vielleicht noch einen Tipp für eine günstige Brandungsrolle?
> 
> Cormoran Seacor-S 6pif
> Penn Sargus 5000
> ...




Moin,

nichts für ungut, aber deine Auswahl ist nicht so wirklich was für die Brandung, da kommen mehr solche Rollen zum Einsatz:

Quantum Smart Surf 660

Penn Surfmaster 750


Gruß


----------



## kielerjung (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandungsrute Tele- oder Steckrute*

Moin,

habe von der Ryobi Proskyer nur gutes gehört ( aber leider keine eigene Erfahrung). Für ein wenig mehr bekommst du auch die Ryobi Proskyer Pro. Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind zwei Alu Ersatzspulen, was sehr nützlich ist.
Oder du schaust dich z.B. nach gebrauchten Daiwa Emblem XT in der Bucht um. Davon hast du länger etwas, denn die sind einfach nicht klein zu bekommen.#h


----------

